# Combination pedals: any good?



## Gareth (9 Dec 2010)

I came across some combination pedals on t'net; clipless on one side, and flat on the other and I was wondering if they are any good. I have never cycled clipped/clippless before and I am willing to give them a go on my day-to-day hybrid bike first, as I have recently begun riding a single speed flip-flop to fixed with toe straps, and would like to eventually graduate up to clipless on this bike.

My link


----------



## Banjo (9 Dec 2010)

I have been using a set of these for about 18 months Pedals work well weather clipped in or wearing ordinary shoes.

Ideal for a hybrid .


----------



## Mr Cheese (9 Dec 2010)

I "dipped my toe into the water" with combination pedals on my hybrid. I found they worked OK, but because of the weight of the mechanism, when unclipped, they would always rotate so that the clip side was down. Usually this was OK as I got the hang of flipping them as I clipped back in, but sometimes it just didn't happen, resulting in some interesting moments!

I actually found the whole clipless pedal experience very underwhelming. I gave them four months before ditching them. I couldn't really perceive any benefit, and found that despite several attempts to adjust them, they caused knee pain. I have ditched them now and moved on to DMR V8 pedals, and honestly haven't looked back.

Of course this is just my opinion, you may find they suit you fine.


----------



## Norm (9 Dec 2010)

Banjo said:


> I have been using a set of these for about 18 months Pedals work well weather clipped in or wearing ordinary shoes.
> 
> Ideal for a hybrid .


Yup, I'e got the A530s on my CX bike, the one I use mostly for commuting, and they are very handy.


----------



## ianrauk (9 Dec 2010)

When I changed to clipless I started off with these, found I was never using the flats them bought some double sided....but good pedals though if you are planing on using a mix of clipless and/or trainers


----------



## Gareth (9 Dec 2010)

I currently have a pair of DMR V8 pedals fitted on my Hybrid, and they are superb pedals, but I have recently dipped my toes into ss/ fixed riding; this will not in anyway replace my hybrid, but is just something that I wanted to try for fun and fitness, and I am having a few issues with the straps I am using. It doesn't matter how well I adjust them they are making my toes and arch ache, and I thought that going clipless on the fixed would help this. My idea was to put the combination pedals onto the hybrid for a few weeks until I became use to them before fitting them onto the fixed.


----------



## Piemaster (9 Dec 2010)

I've got them on the hybrid. (double sided clipless on other bike though)
As above, it was a try out to see how I got on with clipless at first. I wouldn't put anything else on the hybrid now as its the one that gets used for allsorts of trips so I may have different footwear on when using it.


----------



## Norry1 (9 Dec 2010)

Piemaster said:


> I've got them on the hybrid. (double sided clipless on other bike though)
> As above, it was a try out to see how I got on with clipless at first. I wouldn't put anything else on the hybrid now as its the one that gets used for allsorts of trips so I may have different footwear on when using it.



I'm a recent convert to clipless and I have combination pedals. I bought another set for my singlespeed so I must like them I guess.

Martin


----------



## GrumpyGregry (9 Dec 2010)

Are they any good? No. Are they rather brilliant if you don't want to wear cycling shoes every time you ride? Yes, indeed they are.

Dress for the destination not the journey.


----------



## Norm (9 Dec 2010)

GregCollins said:


> Are they any good? No. Are they rather brilliant if you don't want to wear cycling shoes every time you ride? Yes, indeed they are.
> 
> Dress for the destination not the journey.


This.


----------



## Moodyman (9 Dec 2010)

As Greg says...the combi pedals are good if you intend using your bike for local runs wearing regular shoes.

For commuting where you have to clip & unclip frequently dual-sided ones are better in my opinion - like the M520


----------



## Bigbud (9 Dec 2010)

I've been using Shimano M324's for a couple of weeks on my road bike with Spesh Tahoe shoes having never used SPD's before and I'm over the moon with them.

Biggest plus for me is knowing my feet are not going to slip of the pedals when clipped in  When coming up to junctions I unclip one side and flip the pedal so I'm on the flat side. Will be getting a set for my mountain bike very soon


----------



## Canardly (9 Dec 2010)

Yep got em on hybrid


----------



## Gareth (10 Dec 2010)

Well, 

I've bitten the bullet and ordered myself a pair of combo pedals, and will try them out on the hybrid first. Hopefully, I'll get used to using them before putting them onto the fixie in the coming springtime.

Thank you for all the advice.


----------



## BrumJim (13 Dec 2010)

Went for them myself. Just come back from playing (well, loosely) football, cycling in my astro boots. No need to take them with me and change out of my cycling shoes when I got there. In fact, no need to change anything other than to loose the coat, gloves and helmet. Oh, and cycle clips.

When I cycle into work next, back into cycle shoes with no bother.


----------



## sweetcheaks (14 Dec 2010)

i have been using a set of bbb combo pedals for a year now. i found they are great for riding to work and also riding out at night & weekends. i agree with mr cheese in that the clipped side does drop to the downside when not clipped in and can lead to some fun starts especially on uphill starts. all things aside i have done a lot of miles & sportives clipped into these pedals i swapped them from my trek fx7.5 to my 1.5 road bike. used with mt bike shoes they are very comfortable. good luck with your chioce hope this helped.


----------



## jay clock (31 Dec 2010)

several pairs of M324 - excellent. Also now have the A530 model on one bike. I think these are much lighter. However I rode them in ice using my MTB shoes and the lack of serrations like the M324 meant I slipped off them forwards and crunched my ankle bone on the crank. Still bruised now.


----------



## Norry1 (31 Dec 2010)

jay clock said:


> several pairs of M324 - excellent. Also now have the A530 model on one bike. I think these are much lighter. However I rode them in ice using my MTB shoes and the lack of serrations like the M324 meant I slipped off them forwards and crunched my ankle bone on the crank. Still bruised now.



Do the cleats for the M324 fit the A530? I'm not sure how many different types of cleats/fittings there are.

Martin


----------



## Downward (31 Dec 2010)

I have them on Hybrid - 99% of the time clipped in but sometimes your just pootling between jobs in your shoes. Not the easiest to ride in shoes but for the small amount of time you do it's fine. Work ok with trainers too


----------



## HJ (31 Dec 2010)

I use Shimano A530 Pedals on both my bikes...


----------



## ufkacbln (31 Dec 2010)

I tried single sided touring pedals as I wanted a platform for trainers and something light(ish)







However I found that cleats gouged bifg dents out of the non clip side, so replaced them with a flat sided pedal which is more comfortable and easier to use


----------



## jay clock (1 Jan 2011)

Firstly yes, the A530 and M324 pedals both work with the same type of standard SPD cleats



> However I found that cleats gouged bifg dents out of the non clip side, so replaced them with a flat sided pedal which is more comfortable and easier to use



I have MTB SPD shoes with recessed cleats and no such problem.


----------



## petmcgratt (6 Jan 2011)

I use them on a single speed road bike and clip into them when I am out doing my own personal training and use the other side with ordinary trainers when i take the same bike out with the kids. Learnt my lesson when i took my eldest boy (age 5 at the time) on his bike while using my racing bike and being clipped into the pedals.

Unknowinglty my son decided to cross my path and clipped my front wheel. i ended in a heap on the pavement because I couldn't get my foot unclipped quick enough.

Good versatile pedal!!


----------



## GrumpyGregry (7 Jan 2011)

I find the flat side of A530's to be near unusable regardless of what shoes I'm wearing. It just offers no grip. When wearing cleats in mtb shoes my feet just skate off the flat side if I apply any pressure and the cleats scratch the finish quite badly.

not a problem with the M324's.

tbh these days I always wear cycling mtb shoes so singlesided is a bit of a waste


----------

